# Caddy lite GPS



## drawboy (Feb 28, 2010)

I took the plunge and bought a GPS system recently and after comparing models in the GPS test in Golf monthly I decided on the Caddy Lite model. I purchased the Deluxe edition which comes with a few extra's such as mains charging lead, and bag clip also a carry case,and 1 free map credit all for Â£120.00.Maps are Â£10.00 or a one off yearly subscription of Â£40.00 with unlimited downloads so if you dont get every club you are likely to play in one year then you have missed a golden opportunity. I went for the Caddy Lite as opposed to one of the others as it had a few features that I liked such as 1 button operation, turn it on, load the map required,it holds 10 but others stay in your online account and they can be swapped around as required, tell it which hole you are starting at and that's it. No more buttons to press for the entire round.
It gives all vital info, up to 3 fairway distances such as fairway bunkers, hollows or other hazards and once past them the front middle and back of the green. 
It is very clear and accurate. It certainly has improved my enjoyment of the game, and once you learn to trust that it knows it's distance better than you,it turns out to be invaluable. It is the best Â£120.00 I've spent on golfing equipment for some time.


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 28, 2010)

Can we have another review when you've used it a few times please?


----------



## drawboy (Feb 28, 2010)

Certainly, although I cannot see why, it's not as though it's gonna blow up or owt.


----------



## drawboy (Mar 1, 2010)

Used again today, did the same as Sunday, gave me my yardages to 3 fairway hazards where applicable and front, center,back of green when not. Just as good as before. Therefore I stand by my original review earlier.


----------



## john0 (Mar 1, 2010)

Could you give a review after each time you use it, say for the next 6 months?


----------



## drawboy (Mar 1, 2010)

Er, no. That's it, you have had the review. It's honest to goodness just as I described it.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 4, 2010)

Isn't it about time we had another review?


----------



## drawboy (Mar 4, 2010)

Watch this space Bobmac I'm off up for a knock in an hour, will report back then. Oh by the way I have found one niggle I don't like. The practice facility, where you measure your average distance hit over 20 shots per club can only be used within 1km of a mapped club that you have purchased the map for.Our practice range is pants, well short of a driver length and all steeply up hill so that means unless I get out of the way somewhere and hit my 20 shots with various clubs (dodgy) I will have to spend Â£10.00 on a map for a course that I know has a flat practice ground. Hmmmmph, not impressed with that bit.


----------



## john0 (Mar 4, 2010)

Dont you internet connectivity on your phone?  That way you could hole by hole updates during a round


----------



## drawboy (Mar 4, 2010)

Hehe, nuff said I'm off this topic completely now, you wont here another peep out of me on the Caddy lite. Plenty to say about owt else though.


----------



## Baldyeagle (Dec 28, 2010)

Certainly, although I cannot see why, it's not as though it's gonna blow up or owt.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe not blow up but if you don't keep it well covered in the rain ... mine went haywire after a light downpour.
Got it fixed though & I have to say it's a good little tool (every bit as accurate as friend's top-of-the-range job).


----------

